# Wired's pre-CES report: Gadgets galore



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Wired talks about what's going to be at CES: Windows Vista, a self-parking car, WiFi everywhere, and much more.

"'Every year at CES we see the world's largest HDTV,' said CES communications director Tara Dunion. 'I can't tell you how big this year's is going to be, but it's extremely large.' Expect this year's big winner to hit 110 or 120 inches."

Full story: http://www.wired.com/news/technology/0,72422-0.html?tw=wn_index_1


----------

